# 190 Visa September 2015 applicants



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

September 190 Visa applicants , lets track the statuses of the applications here

PTE : 14th July 2015
ACS Result: Positive outcome 4th August 2015
EOI Submitted : 26th August 2015 , 70 points
Invitation Received: 26th August 2015
Visa Lodged:1st September 2015
PCC: Done
Medicals : Done
CO Assigned : :fingerscrossed:
Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

rdmca11 said:


> September 190 Visa applicants , lets track the statuses of the applications here
> 
> PTE : 14th July 2015
> ACS Result: Positive outcome 4th August 2015
> ...


Mine details are in signature. Currently, i am sitting in passport office for PCC  
Medicals- next week. 

Cheers.


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

not many here ?


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

HI Guys

I applied for 190 visa on 24/09/2015. I have uploaded all the documentation including PCC, medicals and form 1221. Now waiting patiently.
Regards
Taran


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

rdmca11 said:


> not many here ?


NSW isnt inviting, other states are very choosy in sponsoring, hence I guess there arent many in sept 190 lodging. 


Cheers.


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

We should then be having faster processing times , instead they are on par with 189 if not slower


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

rdmca11 said:


> We should then be having faster processing times , instead they are on par with 189 if not slower


I think this is because from July only one invitation rounds were held that too with 2300 invites per round. This would have put pressure on them, as processing 2300 hundred application at one go could be hectic. I do realized they were getting whole 30 days for processing, but 300 applications more than the norm.

DIBP are back to 2 round per month with 1000 invite per round. I guess this should speed up the processing time.

This is my understanding and I could be wrong 

Cheers.


----------



## amar_klanti (Dec 2, 2014)

same here into the october 190 visa tread as well.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...visa-october-2015-applicants.html#post8417706

So far, only me lodged the 190 visa in October. But don't idea whether this will make the processing faster or make strict verification to every files as number of submitted files are less 


rdmca11 said:


> not many here ?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

amar_klanti said:


> same here into the october 190 visa tread as well.
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...visa-october-2015-applicants.html#post8417706
> 
> So far, only me lodged the 190 visa in October. But don't idea whether this will make the processing faster or make strict verification to every files as number of submitted files are less


Hi,

I dont think there would be different teams for 189 and 190. Thats the reason I mentioned about the quota of 189 in my previous post. Load on GSM would be same, irrespective of number of 190 applicants.

Being in 190 gives priority over 189 for processing, otherwise timelines of 3 months is applicable for both.

Just hope GSM start processing pending applications little faster, at least adhere to 90 days deadline.

Hope for the best 

Cheers.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys, i am (my agent) about to lodge my visa (today or monday) - quick question, how soon shall i expect a CO contact? 

I have all the docs, inc medicals, inc PCCs from 4 countries, references (although i dont claim work experience points), form 80, 1221 - ready, i am not sure what my agent will upload at the time of application. I would assume he will only upload these docs once requested by CO. I am happy with this - as i am not in too much rush.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Your agent should upload everything as soon as the application is lodged, as this will avoid any unnecessary delays when the CO begins reviewing the application. If everything is uploaded that the CO requires, you wouldn't hear from them at all until they make a decision on your visa application.


----------



## tanwark (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Just want to share the good news with everyone. I have got my Grant today.

Thanks to all for their support and i am really honored to be a part of such an amazing forum.

Regards,
Karam


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tanwark said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just want to share the good news with everyone. I have got my Grant today.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! 

Please add/update your details in the tracker


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I know its little silent here, dont know how many 190 sept applicants are in the forum. I have lodge Visa on 23th Sept and waiting patiently for CO. 

I am seeing many 180 Sept applicants are assigned CO, the applicants who have lodged after me too have got contacted by CO. Just wondering whats happening in GSM.

Though not complaining, isnt 190 is on higher priority than 189. :eyebrows:

Wait continues


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I know its little silent here, dont know how many 190 sept applicants are in the forum. I have lodge Visa on 23th Sept and waiting patiently for CO.
> 
> ...


Hello There,

ACS - 03/03/2014
IELTS - 06/12/2014 - Scored 7.5
EOI - 02/01/2015
VISA Applied - Subclass 190 - SA - 06/08/2015
VISA Invitation - 20/09/2015
Medicals - 18/09/2015
CO Assigned - 20/10/2015
PCC - In Progress
VISA GRANT - :fingerscrossed:

Thanks!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Hello There,
> 
> ACS - 03/03/2014
> IELTS - 06/12/2014 - Scored 7.5
> ...


Can you please clarify, how come you Visa Invitation is after your Visa Applied date?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Can you please clarify, how come you Visa Invitation is after your Visa Applied date?


Hello andreyx108b,

Thank you for highlighting this point, I completely overlooked the dates 

Here are the Updated Details - The Firm ones  

ACS Success Response - *03rd Mar 2014*
IELTS - *06th Dec 2014* - Scored 7.5
EOI Updated - *01st Jul 2015*
VISA Application Lodged - *6th Jul 2015*
Visa Invitation - *29th Jul 2015*
VISA Application Submitted - *04th Sep 2015*
FORM 80 and Other Documents Upload - *19th Sep 2015*
Medicals - *17th Sep 2015*
PCC Initiated - *17th Oct 2015*
CO Assigned - *19th Oct 2015*
PCC Closure - ETA Awaited
VISA GRANT - :fingerscrossed:

Thanks!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Great thanks! Your case confirms that on average it is 5 weeks to get CO assigned on SC190. 

Can you please add your case to the tracker so we can keep track of each other cases.





hope_faith_belief said:


> Hello andreyx108b,
> 
> Thank you for highlighting this point, I completely overlooked the dates
> 
> ...


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Friends my timelines are as under, don't know when this wait will be over !!

Vetessess Positive - 21.01.2015
PTE Cleared - 07.07.2015
EOI Lodged - 07.07.2015
Invitation received from SA - 26.8.2015
PCC Done - 27.8.2015
VISA Application Submitted/ Fees Paid - 08.09.2015
Medical Uploaded - 24.09.2015
Form 1221 Upload - 24.09.2015
CO Assigned - No Information
VISA GRANT - WAITING WAITING WAITING


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Friends my timelines are as under, don't know when this wait will be over !!
> 
> Vetessess Positive - 21.01.2015
> PTE Cleared - 07.07.2015
> ...


Dear ROHIT_AUS,

My Friend - Patience is the mother of all virtues!! and in the end, you will surely emerge as winner 

Thanks!!


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Didn't know there was a 190 sept group until today.
I have applied to SA state.
Timelines are
Visa lodged- 12 th sept
All documents( PCC, medicals, form 80) uploaded- 29th sept
CO assigned- 29th Oct ( no additional information was asked in her email)
Grant- pending

The wait is really endless.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

amyv said:


> Hi everyone,
> Didn't know there was a 190 sept group until today.
> I have applied to SA state.
> Timelines are
> ...


Dear amyv,

My Friend - Patience is the mother of all virtues!! and in the end, you will surely emerge as winner 

Thanks!!


----------



## Jaswinder06 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi guys, I have been a silent reader from long time and just want tell u guys that I got the grant today. Below is my details:-

ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Visa : subclass 190
Visa Lodge: 25 Sep -2015 --Offshore --All documents submitted upfront. 
Grant:- 04 Nov 2015(Direct Grant)

Best of luck guys.


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Jaswinder06 said:


> Hi guys, I have been a silent reader from long time and just want tell u guys that I got the grant today. Below is my details:-
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Visa : subclass 190
> ...


Great ... that was quick Jaswinder06, Grant in 41 Days


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Jaswinder06 said:


> Hi guys, I have been a silent reader from long time and just want tell u guys that I got the grant today. Below is my details:-
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Visa : subclass 190
> ...


Congrats. Really quick grant.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Jaswinder06 said:


> Hi guys, I have been a silent reader from long time and just want tell u guys that I got the grant today. Below is my details:-
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Visa : subclass 190
> ...


This is awesome news!! All the Best


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Jaswinder06 said:


> Hi guys, I have been a silent reader from long time and just want tell u guys that I got the grant today. Below is my details:-
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> Visa : subclass 190
> ...


Great news .. All the best


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Friends, I have paid my VISA fees on 8th Sep 2015 and since then waiting for Grant. Uploaded off required documents as well including Medicals, PCC and F rom 1221. Till now no update & netheir I have received any mail from CO asking any additional document. Pl suggest shall I call them for status? It's been more than 60 days now .... Pl share DIBP contact in case I call them !!


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Friends, I have paid my VISA fees on 8th Sep 2015 and since then waiting for Grant. Uploaded off required documents as well including Medicals, PCC and F rom 1221. Till now no update & netheir I have received any mail from CO asking any additional document. Pl suggest shall I call them for status? It's been more than 60 days now .... Pl share DIBP contact in case I call them !!


I guess your application must be allocated by now, may be CO has not come to your application or you are in for direct grant  

Check the allocation timelines from immi site updated an hour back. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications

Cheers.


----------



## ksamie (Oct 5, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> NSW isnt inviting, other states are very choosy in sponsoring, hence I guess there arent many in sept 190 lodging.
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Hey Guys,

Any idea what is the invetation round dates for the NSW and Vec? and when will be the next round?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ksamie said:


> Hey Guys, Any idea what is the invetation round dates for the NSW and Vec? and when will be the next round? Thanks


There are no rounds. Apply and wait.


----------



## ksamie (Oct 5, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> There are no rounds. Apply and wait.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

hello peeps

Just an update: I applied for 190 on 24/9/15. On 5/11/2015 CO contacted me to request additional Info. She requested my skills assessment certficate to be submitted again and fuctional english for my hubby which is a strange request as he is a UK passport holder and has lived in UK all his life.
I have completed the request and now waiting again. Lets see when and what i hear next.

Thanks and Regards
Taran


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

taran oberai said:


> hello peeps
> 
> Just an update: I applied for 190 on 24/9/15. On 5/11/2015 CO contacted me to request additional Info. She requested my skills assessment certficate to be submitted again and fuctional english for my hubby which is a strange request as he is a UK passport holder and has lived in UK all his life.
> I have completed the request and now waiting again. Lets see when and what i hear next.
> ...


Hi Taran,

Thanks for your update.
Are you an offshore or an onshore applicant?

Which state's nomination are you holding at the moment?

Regards,
Eugene


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

Eugenezh said:


> Hi Taran,
> 
> Thanks for your update.
> Are you an offshore or an onshore applicant?
> ...


I am an on shore applicant. I applied for SA applicant,

REgards
Taran


----------



## anukris4 (Nov 10, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> NSW isnt inviting, other states are very choosy in sponsoring, hence I guess there arent many in sept 190 lodging.
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Where did you get this info about NSW not inviting? and for how long wont they be inviting?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Let me take a deep breath and inform you all that I got the GOLDEN MAIL yesterday. Couldnt post it yesterday due to some work. My details are below:-


Subclass- 190
Direct Grant
Visa lodge- 22 Sep 2015
Grant- 19 Nov 2015
Days it took- 58 days
Occupation- Developer Programmer
Offshore Applicant
Uploaded all docs upfront including Form 80 and 1221.
Experience points- Claimed 5 points (One company experience).
No verification done.
GSM- Adelaide

All the while, my application status didnt change (status was- Application Received). Called DIBP 2 days back to check CO allocation, guy on the other end confirmed that CO has been assigned and asked me to check the mail regularly.

Finally, the journey that started in around November 2013 has come to happy end. New life in Oz will start soon 

I cant thank enough to this forum and its wonderful members including Moderators who keeps the forum free from spams . 

You all helped me to get through the process, I wouldnt like to take any names as each post I read helped me to gain knowledge about the PR process.

Thank You again.

Cheers.


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Let me take a deep breath and inform you all that I got the GOLDEN MAIL yesterday. Couldnt post it yesterday due to some work. My details are below:-
> 
> ...


Congratulations Buddy


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

I am wondering why this topic is so abandoned, in commission with 190 VISA Aug. 

Any interesting news for the ones who submitted their EOI on Sept. ?


----------



## spineli (Nov 20, 2015)

still waiting for grant. applied on 23th Sept, CO contacted on 4th Nov and requested additional documents. request completed button clicked on 5th Nov.


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> NSW isnt inviting, other states are very choosy in sponsoring, hence I guess there arent many in sept 190 lodging.
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Yeah, I also want to know, according to what info you released that ?


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Congratulations Buddy


Thanks mate


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

Light-Moon said:


> Yeah, I also want to know, according to what info you released that ?


Thats my old post, at that point of time NSW were not inviting anyone. 

Now I think they are inviting. 

Cheers


----------



## Light-Moon (May 21, 2015)

rajrajinin said:


> Thats my old post, at that point of time NSW were not inviting anyone.
> 
> Now I think they are inviting.
> 
> Cheers


Dear Rajrajinin,

Do you see me a change to be invited before the 1st Jan 2016 ?

Cheers


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

*visa 190*

did anyone applying in sept 2015 190 got a grant ??? 

Seems very few grants in month of Oct so far.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gmt300 said:


> did anyone applying in sept 2015 190 got a grant ??? Seems very few grants in month of Oct so far.


Please check in the tracker, there are at least 6 guys who got a grant in september.


----------



## sachinaussie (Aug 30, 2015)

Am also a September VISA applicant & submitted requested documents (i.e. medicals & PCC) on 7th Nov. See my signature for more details.
Waiting for the grant......

According to the applicants feedback, seems it would take about 4-6 more weeks to get the grant after submitting requested documents.


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

Seems it could be another 2-3 months in waiting - feeling trapped with irresponsible agent.


----------



## sachinaussie (Aug 30, 2015)

taran oberai said:


> HI Guys
> 
> I applied for 190 visa on 24/09/2015. I have uploaded all the documentation including PCC, medicals and form 1221. Now waiting patiently.
> Regards
> Taran


Both of us are having similar timelines for VISA application. Please post here if you get any updates...

Thanks


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

sachinaussie said:


> Both of us are having similar timelines for VISA application. Please post here if you get any updates...
> 
> Thanks


HI

I heard from CO on 5/11/2015 requesting some more information. I provided everything on 9/11/2015. On 10/11/2015 the status of my application in immi account changed to assessment in progress. Now am waiting again.

Thanks and Regards
Taran


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> All Documents Uploaded and Submitted, Now the real wait starts


Good luck


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

hi all,

we got grant yesterday. 25th November.
vetasses applied February 23, result- may 22.
ielts- may 22 result
ACS spouse skill assessment- applied April 12- result- april17.
spouse undertook pte.
eoi- July 4
sa state sponsorship application- july 8
September 14- invite came
visa application- September 22
medical requested and co allocated-nov 2
medical upload result-nov 9
grant- November 25
thank God and dear friends.


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

gjn said:


> hi all,
> 
> we got grant yesterday. 25th November.
> vetasses applied February 23, result- may 22.
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

gjn said:


> hi all,
> 
> we got grant yesterday. 25th November.
> vetasses applied February 23, result- may 22.
> ...


HI

Congratulations. I bet its a overwhelming feeling. I have almost same timeline as you. I applied on 24th September and was contacted by CO on 5th Nov. I completed the request on 9th Nov. Your grant gave me hope that our grants are round the corner too. My case officer is from GSM Adelaide team. Did you have CO from Adelaide team too? Thanks for sharing your joy on this forum.

Enjoy the feeling of success.

Regards
Taran


----------



## gjn (Mar 3, 2015)

taran oberai said:


> HI
> 
> Congratulations. I bet its a overwhelming feeling. I have almost same timeline as you. I applied on 24th September and was contacted by CO on 5th Nov. I completed the request on 9th Nov. Your grant gave me hope that our grants are round the corner too. My case officer is from GSM Adelaide team. Did you have CO from Adelaide team too? Thanks for sharing your joy on this forum.
> 
> ...


hi taran ,
yea .Adelaide. request completed button click on 11 nov


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi, 
any September applicants who applied under the supplementary SA high pointers list who has got their grant? Ie. whose points were 80 and above. 

I Lodged Visa on 12th Sept, Co allocated on Oct 29 th, no additional documents were asked. 

Fingers crossed that the grant comes before Christmas.


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

hi,

I am a september applicant with 80 pts.i applied on sep 09, CO contacted for additional documents on 22 Oct, and uploaded by 28 Oct 2015.Till Now No news regarding the grant.So wait dear.Its on its way.We are in 
Que,and high point doesent has any effect on the time period for obtaining grant.

regards
nav


----------



## sachinaussie (Aug 30, 2015)

gjn said:


> hi all,
> 
> we got grant yesterday. 25th November.
> vetasses applied February 23, result- may 22.
> ...



Congratulations gjn........ Good luck for your future.... 
Your update gave me a hope bcz I am just a few days back to ur timeline


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm also a September applicant waiting for grant.
Pte:2 June
Nsw ss:2 Sept
Application lodged 190: 12 Sept 15
Co allocate: 26 Oct
Documents submitted:4 November
Grant: ????


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Amy, we applied on the same date so are you onshore or of shore ?




amyv said:


> Hi,
> any September applicants who applied under the supplementary SA high pointers list who has got their grant? Ie. whose points were 80 and above.
> 
> I Lodged Visa on 12th Sept, Co allocated on Oct 29 th, no additional documents were asked.
> ...


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm in India. What abt you?


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm onshore , it's seems like people who applied later are getting there grant.


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi,
To those who received grants, pls can you let me know if your initial entry date correlates to either your medical or PCC dates?

I've been noticing that for lots of people the Initial entry date is an earlier date.

Regs
Amritha


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

amyv said:


> Hi,
> To those who received grants, pls can you let me know if your initial entry date correlates to either your medical or PCC dates?
> 
> I've been noticing that for lots of people the Initial entry date is an earlier date.
> ...


Mine is based on my wife's PCC. Her PCC came before me.


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

All the best to September applicants for the coming week. Hope we receive the great news soon.


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

Any update or news September people?


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thankfully all september applicants are all alive, but grant is still a far off green pasture.....


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

Hope new week will bring some good news...


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

Navision said:


> Hope new week will bring some good news...


Hopefully yes. I rang this morning and was given pretty useless generic response.

Feeling overwhelmed by emotions today actually.


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi,
Can I please get the GSM Adelaide phone number? 
I too tried this morning but the person did not even take my passport number to even check my case. I'm guessing this call of mine will not be recorded as they won't know which case it is.. Am I guessing right? 
Really really hoping the grant comes thru before Christmas. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

amyv said:


> Hi,
> Can I please get the GSM Adelaide phone number?
> I too tried this morning but the person did not even take my passport number to even check my case. I'm guessing this call of mine will not be recorded as they won't know which case it is.. Am I guessing right?
> Really really hoping the grant comes thru before Christmas. Fingers and toes crossed.


Hi

I am a onshore applicant so the number where i spoke to this person was 1800 720656. Another number you could try is 0061-87421-7163. Sometimes they have a automated message on this number and it gives you another number to call. So make sure you have pen and paper with you when you make this call. 
Hopefully you will receive more productive answer than what I got.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

taran oberai said:


> Hi I am a onshore applicant so the number where i spoke to this person was 1800 720656. Another number you could try is 0061-87421-7163. Sometimes they have a automated message on this number and it gives you another number to call. So make sure you have pen and paper with you when you make this call. Hopefully you will receive more productive answer than what I got.


Taran,

I can see if you have any signature, but as far as i remember, you applied in sep and no co contact since? I think it i also saw your case on the tracker


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Taran,
> 
> I can see if you have any signature, but as far as i remember, you applied in sep and no co contact since? I think it i also saw your case on the tracker


Hi Andrey

Yes buddy you are right. I applied on 24/09/2015. I was asked for few minor additional documents on 5/11/2015. I completed the request on 09/11/2015 and since then just waiting. I called few times and was given generic answer.

I am hoping to receive grant before Christmas.

Cheers
T


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

Any one who applied around 15 Sept and still waiting? ??


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Navision said:


> Any one who applied around 15 Sept and still waiting? ??


Specifically not around 15th Sep, but I lodged my application on 4th Sep and exactly after 92 days got my grant yesterday.

Thanks,
Prateek


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Navision said:


> Any one who applied around 15 Sept and still waiting? ??


8th September .... Waiting !!


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

hope_faith_belief said:


> Specifically not around 15th Sep, but I lodged my application on 4th Sep and exactly after 92 days got my grant yesterday.
> 
> Thanks,
> Prateek


Hi ... hope_faith_belief 

I applied on 8th Sep and still waiting, did you do any follow up with them ?
I call them thrice but generic response that wait wait & wait


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Hi ... hope_faith_belief
> 
> I applied on 8th Sep and still waiting, did you do any follow up with them ?
> I call them thrice but generic response that wait wait & wait


Hello There,

No follow up, I was assigned CO on 19th Oct asked to submit PCC for me and my spouse, did that on 23rd Nov as our PCC got delayed due to our Indian Police System 

Post submission of PCC on 23rd got my grant yesterday.

Thanks,


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

I too have same timelines & also hoping to get it before Xmas.


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

I have also appied on sep9th,but wat i came to know is if u get before 15th dec well and good, otherwise expect only after15jan.i called up adelaide gsm they told it Will take few more weeks.only wat we can do is wait,wait,..and what again wait...its all time and space which decides our fortune....


----------



## ankit232 (Sep 20, 2015)

Can anybody plz clarify about state nomination process.I just want ask that can an applicant choose to nominate from any state? For e.g. If I study in victoria for 3 years, but if victoria's Csol list does not have my occupation, then can i go for some other state to get nominated there?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

ankit232 said:


> Can anybody plz clarify about state nomination process.I just want ask that can an applicant choose to nominate from any state? For e.g. If I study in victoria for 3 years, but if victoria's Csol list does not have my occupation, then can i go for some other state to get nominated there?


Yes you can, it depends upon which state has that occupation in their SOL or CSOL list


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

Another week gone and no news...anyone else?


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

Any news or sight of anyone getting grant from september visa lodged applicants?any hope of getting it in his week?


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

Nav1980 said:


> Any news or sight of anyone getting grant from september visa lodged applicants?any hope of getting it in his week?


Still waiting. Visa 190 - systems analyst - onshore - visa applied September 15th -adelaide co requests usa pcc on october 27th and submitted next day. - called them last week and person on the phone mentioned they are quite swamped with work and the case officer should look back by end of next week. Hoping this week will be when I hear the good news


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

Nav1980 said:


> Any news or sight of anyone getting grant from september visa lodged applicants?any hope of getting it in his week?




pls share ur timeline


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

Vetasses positive aasesment-oct 2014
Pte -83 may 2015
Invite SA-26Aug 2015
Visa lodge-09 Sep 2015
CO contact- 22 Oct 2015
Doc requested uploaded-28 Oct 2015
Grant- awaiting


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

Nav1980 said:


> Vetasses positive aasesment-oct 2014
> Pte -83 may 2015
> Invite SA-26Aug 2015
> Visa lodge-09 Sep 2015
> ...


We have almost same timeline after visa application

keep in touch


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

ya sure buddy, both of us will get good news in a couple of days.just wait and wish you all best.


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi all..I have applied on 22nd sept with all documents uploaded...CO allocated on 7th Nov and since then the status is "assessment in progress",already called them thrice...got the usual response....hoping things flow on time or else it will be next mnth as xmas is around the corner.....


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

godsglory said:


> Hi all..I have applied on 22nd sept with all documents uploaded...CO allocated on 7th Nov and since then the status is "assessment in progress",already called them thrice...got the usual response....hoping things flow on time or else it will be next mnth as xmas is around the corner.....


This season is of hope, xmas is a hope for arrival of a new saviour, likewise we will also wait in the hope of hearing the good news.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I really wish you good luck guys! You have been waiting a lot!


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

any gud news today?


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

Nav1980 said:


> any gud news today?


Nope, Rang the GSM team yesterday and was told that my file will be looked at in couple of weeks time. Not sure what exactly couple of weeks mean?

BTW I was requested additional info on 5/11 and I completed request on 09/11. Since then Its been silent.

I am still hoping to hear the outcome before Christmas!


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

taran oberai said:


> Nope, Rang the GSM team yesterday and was told that my file will be looked at in couple of weeks time. Not sure what exactly couple of weeks mean?
> 
> BTW I was requested additional info on 5/11 and I completed request on 09/11. Since then Its been silent.
> 
> I am still hoping to hear the outcome before Christmas!


Yeah I applied onshore and was requested for an FBI pcc on October 27 that I provided the next day. No news since. Hopefully there will be a string of grants this week. Noticed a lot of people who have been requested additional info end of October that havent got their grants yet. Last time I spoke to them they said to give them a ring back if I don't hear anything this week.

Can only wait and watch.


----------



## titusingh (Dec 15, 2015)

mrlubba said:


> Yeah I applied onshore and was requested for an FBI pcc on October 27 that I provided the next day. No news since. Hopefully there will be a string of grants this week. Noticed a lot of people who have been requested additional info end of October that havent got their grants yet. Last time I spoke to them they said to give them a ring back if I don't hear anything this week.
> 
> Can only wait and watch.


I am new to this . Could anyone tell me the contact number of DIBP?


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

Everyone are in the same boat, Co requested docs on 27th Oct and visa applied on 11th Sept but still haven't got any clue when the start processing again. I can see in a tracker that people who applied in august they are waiting too and if that's the case then we should expect after I think they clear back log. It seems like could take few more weeks.


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

Why are all silent? Has anyone blessed with any unusal mails regarding grant from DIBP?it seems NSW applicants are stud fast,record times they are recieving the grant.has anyone called upon DIBP to hear sterotaped answers?.i got a reply that your 4-6 weeks what they mean to say starts after 28days mentioned for updating documents once contacted by CO.whatever the case we are in wrong boat and on wrong time.....hopiing is the only hope....


----------



## Ahmedhyd (Aug 18, 2015)

*enthusiatic*

why you would not claim experience points?is there any criteria for minimum experience to claim for points.i want to know bcoz my .net experience is also 3 years only.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Navision said:


> Everyone are in the same boat, Co requested docs on 27th Oct and visa applied on 11th Sept but still haven't got any clue when the start processing again. I can see in a tracker that people who applied in august they are waiting too and if that's the case then we should expect after I think they clear back log. It seems like could take few more weeks.


They seem not to clear cases backwards but rather randomly - case by case basis... at least that's what i see guys...


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

Rather i would say itsspecifically designed sophosticated software ,which uses a wiered algorithm to determine the luckiest using lottery technique....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Nav1980 said:


> Rather i would say itsspecifically designed sophosticated software ,which uses a wiered algorithm to determine the luckiest using lottery technique....


Ahhaa)) sometimes i also think so))


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Golden mail announcement notice*

Dear all,

I am happy to announce that myself and family reciev d the final verdict/golden mail of grant this morning.i would like to extend my sincere thanks to all members of this forum,in providing valuable information nputs regarding the success towards grant.we wish to hear the same for all other applicants in a his forum soon. 

Visa lodged-09 sep 15
Co contact-22oct 15
Visa grant-17 dec 15:boxing::boxing:
Total days-98


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

Nav1980 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that myself and family reciev d the final verdict/golden mail of grant this morning.i would like to extend my sincere thanks to all members of this forum,in providing valuable information nputs regarding the success towards grant.we wish to hear the same for all other applicants in a his forum soon.
> 
> ...


Wow good to know.. Congrats ..looks like they are working through the backlog


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

Great news congratulations





Nav1980 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

Nav1980 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am happy to announce that myself and family reciev d the final verdict/golden mail of grant this morning.i would like to extend my sincere thanks to all members of this forum,in providing valuable information nputs regarding the success towards grant.we wish to hear the same for all other applicants in a his forum soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats!! 

Your GSM team??


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Your GSM team??


thanks, it was Adelaide GSM


----------



## Nav1980 (Nov 10, 2015)

Navision said:


> Great news congratulations


thanks buddy, I think the floodgates are open now,soon all can expect their grant before 24 th of this month.

regards


----------



## ROHIT_AUS (Aug 3, 2015)

Friends, very happy to share with you all that finally after the WAIT for complete 100 Days, we have got our Direct Grant from SA on 16th Dec'15. Would like to thank the complete forum members for active interaction, motivation and valuable inputs. Details are in my Signature .... I will keep writing, asking, sharing my inputs and thoughts with the members in the forum.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Friends, very happy to share with you all that finally after the WAIT for complete 100 Days, we have got our Direct Grant from SA on 16th Dec'15. Would like to thank the complete forum members for active interaction, motivation and valuable inputs. Details are in my Signature .... I will keep writing, asking, sharing my inputs and thoughts with the members in the forum.


Congrats!! 

Please update the tracker


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*
||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ......... ROHIT_AUS |||*






ROHIT_AUS said:


> Friends, very happy to share with you all that finally after the WAIT for complete 100 Days, we have got our Direct Grant from SA on 16th Dec'15. Would like to thank the complete forum members for active interaction, motivation and valuable inputs. Details are in my Signature .... I will keep writing, asking, sharing my inputs and thoughts with the members in the forum.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

ROHIT_AUS said:


> Friends, very happy to share with you all that finally after the WAIT for complete 100 Days, we have got our Direct Grant from SA on 16th Dec'15. Would like to thank the complete forum members for active interaction, motivation and valuable inputs. Details are in my Signature .... I will keep writing, asking, sharing my inputs and thoughts with the members in the forum.


Congratulations


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

tt2 said:


> Congratulations


Hmmm...fellow September applicants. Any news. Applied on Sept 14th and co allocated on Oct 27th and provided pcc on 28th. Lights dimming quickly on 2015. Seems we have to wait till next year. Weird after seeing a lot of September people getting grants


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mrlubba said:


> Hmmm...fellow September applicants. Any news. Applied on Sept 14th and co allocated on Oct 27th and provided pcc on 28th. Lights dimming quickly on 2015. Seems we have to wait till next year. Weird after seeing a lot of September people getting grants


You are surely due to be next


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You are surely due to be next


Thanks bro! Would definitely be a load off my shoulders when it happens. Best to enjoy the holiday season and leave things our of our control to God


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mrlubba said:


> Thanks bro! Would definitely be a load off my shoulders when it happens. Best to enjoy the holiday season and leave things our of our control to God


Yeah  totally agree


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

*Yes!! Its here*

Hello beautiful people

We received our visas this morning. 8:45 am AEST. We are so relieved that this journey is done and dusted for us. Thank you all for the support you provide in this forum.

2016 has been a great start for us. I am so sure it is going to be for others too.

Much love and peace to you all 

Taran


----------



## van00 (Dec 3, 2015)

taran oberai said:


> Hello beautiful people
> 
> We received our visas this morning. 8:45 am AEST. We are so relieved that this journey is done and dusted for us. Thank you all for the support you provide in this forum.
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

taran oberai said:


> Hello beautiful people
> 
> We received our visas this morning. 8:45 am AEST. We are so relieved that this journey is done and dusted for us. Thank you all for the support you provide in this forum.
> 
> ...


Congrats.. time-line please.


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

ash36 said:


> Congrats.. time-line please.


Our timeline is as below:\

VISA applied- 24/09/2015

further information requested-5/11/2015

completed request - 10/11/2015

Visa grant- 05/01/2016.

Thanks and REagrds
Taran


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

taran oberai said:


> Our timeline is as below:\
> 
> VISA applied- 24/09/2015
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! All the best for future!


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

taran oberai said:


> Hello beautiful people
> 
> We received our visas this morning. 8:45 am AEST. We are so relieved that this journey is done and dusted for us. Thank you all for the support you provide in this forum.
> 
> ...


Congrats was it -adelaide or Brisbane ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

taran oberai said:


> Hello beautiful people We received our visas this morning. 8:45 am AEST. We are so relieved that this journey is done and dusted for us. Thank you all for the support you provide in this forum. 2016 has been a great start for us. I am so sure it is going to be for others too. Much love and peace to you all Taran


Congrats!


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

taran oberai said:


> Hello beautiful people
> 
> We received our visas this morning. 8:45 am AEST. We are so relieved that this journey is done and dusted for us. Thank you all for the support you provide in this forum.
> 
> ...


Congratulations !!


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

taran oberai said:


> Hello beautiful people
> 
> We received our visas this morning. 8:45 am AEST. We are so relieved that this journey is done and dusted for us. Thank you all for the support you provide in this forum.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Taran


----------



## szia (Dec 30, 2015)

hi guys,
i am new to this forum.
i have submitted my EOI for NSW Australia through an immigration consultant in august 2015
till now i didnt recieve any news from her 
i would like to know can i submit an EOI by myself? and if submitted for one province can i submit for another territory also?
kindly advice in this regard as im unable to understand through the website
will appreciate any help
thanks 
regards


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ...... taran |||*




taran oberai said:


> Hello beautiful people
> 
> We received our visas this morning. 8:45 am AEST. We are so relieved that this journey is done and dusted for us. Thank you all for the support you provide in this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sree_Balla (Oct 13, 2015)

taran oberai said:


> Our timeline is as below:\
> 
> VISA applied- 24/09/2015
> 
> ...


Hi Taran- Congratulations!!! May i know what were the additional docs requested by CO.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear All,

Good Day!

Please guide me friends. 

I want to apply as a General Accountant. My points are Age 30+Bachelor 15+ English 10.

1.8 years post qualification experience. So, no points for experience

Which Visa is better at this time to apply

190 NSW with 55+5 points or 489 Vic (Relative Sponsor) with 55+10 points ???

Help will be appreciated!


----------



## taran oberai (Oct 6, 2015)

Sree_Balla said:


> Hi Taran- Congratulations!!! May i know what were the additional docs requested by CO.


Our Co was from Adelaide Team. Additional documents requested were quite strange. CO requested skills assessment and spouse English test. This was so not required because they already had my skills assessment and hubby is British Citizen by birth. 

Thanks and REgards
Taran


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear All,
> My points are Age 30+Bachelor 15+ English 10.
> 
> 190 NSW with 55+5 points or 489 Vic (Relative Sponsor) with 55+10 points ???


You points ARE or your points COULD BE?

If I were you, I would go with 489.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

xsimio said:


> You points ARE or your points COULD BE?
> 
> If I were you, I would go with 489.


Thanks Xsimio. My points are 55


----------



## hrkhadka (Oct 8, 2015)

xsimio said:


> You points ARE or your points COULD BE?
> 
> If I were you, I would go with 489.


is 489(relative sponser) faster than 55+5 (NSW)?
489 is a provisional visa for 4 yrs only, will it be easier to apply for permanent residency from australia after entering australia with 489 subclass visa?


----------



## sachinaussie (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi all,

Today I got the VISA Grant email... 

Thanks everyone for your information posted in this thread.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps ............ sachinaussie |||*



:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



sachinaussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I got the VISA Grant email...
> 
> Thanks everyone for your information posted in this thread.


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

sachinaussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I got the VISA Grant email...
> 
> Thanks everyone for your information posted in this thread.


Congrats.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

sachinaussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I got the VISA Grant email...
> 
> Thanks everyone for your information posted in this thread.


Congrats sachinaussie..


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

sachinaussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I got the VISA Grant email...
> 
> Thanks everyone for your information posted in this thread.


Congrats buddy.... Sep guys are getting clear

lane:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sachinaussie said:


> Hi all, Today I got the VISA Grant email...  Thanks everyone for your information posted in this thread.


Congrats!!!


----------



## sachinaussie (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks all


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

sachinaussie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I got the VISA Grant email...
> 
> Thanks everyone for your information posted in this thread.


Congratulations!!! Godspeed!


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi guys me new here in this topic my spouse n me still waiting for our golden email. Our case was assigned to GSM Adelaide team. Below is my timeline. All the best for ur guys...

ANZSCO code = 254499
Subclass 190 QLDS
Eoi submitted= 19 Sept 2015 
Invitation got= 24 Sep 2015
Visa Lodged = 22 Oct 2015
Medical done = 29 Oct 2015
Co assigned = 24 Nov 2015 (req. PCC, form80, spouse evidence of employment)
Form 80 and evidence of employment submitted = 28 Nov 2015
Pcc submitted= 03 Dec 2015 PCC
Visa grant = Hoping for positive response :confounded::confounded:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ToShac said:


> Hi guys me new here in this topic my spouse n me still waiting for our golden email. Our case was assigned to GSM Adelaide team. Below is my timeline. All the best for ur guys... ANZSCO code = 254499 Subclass 190 QLDS Eoi submitted= 19 Sept 2015 Invitation got= 24 Sep 2015 Visa Lodged = 22 Oct 2015 Medical done = 29 Oct 2015 Co assigned = 24 Nov 2015 (req. PCC, form80, spouse evidence of employment) Form 80 and evidence of employment submitted = 28 Nov 2015 Pcc submitted= 03 Dec 2015 PCC Visa grant = Hoping for positive response :confounded::confounded:


You would here in the next 2 weeks, please add your case to the tracker.


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> You would here in the next 2 weeks, please add your case to the tracker.


Oh 2 weeks till my spouse and me get my visa hehehe really hope for it, we really anxiously waiting. Btw I am quite new and realise there is tracker. May i know how to get to the tracker. My apologies.


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello all...it seems that sept guys are getting through this..however i applied on 22nd sept and CO was assigned on 7th nov......we have sent the follow up email on 7th jan ...is there anythng else that can be done?


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

godsglory said:


> Hello all...it seems that sept guys are getting through this..however i applied on 22nd sept and CO was assigned on 7th nov......we have sent the follow up email on 7th jan ...is there anythng else that can be done?


I applied on 14th September and case officer assigned on 27th Oct. Sent a follow up email on 11th December for which I have not got a reply back. Well the only other thing left to do is call up and try and get them to pull up our application but they will mostly try and convince you that the case officer is carrying out their due diligence. I was considering calling them towards the end of january and try and find out the reason for the delay. 

Was wondering why the application would take lon ger . seems the reasons could be employment verification or external security checks . wish the entire process would be a bit more transparent so we were not left hanging. But i guess its still a lot faster than the US for example


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

Any good news from anyone. Hope it is a good week to start with.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Can you guide me please. I have post qualification experience of 1.9 years as an accountant. I know that i cannot claim points on DIBP.

My Question is that i am going to apply 190 visa. Is there any requirement of the state for the experience? They require minimum experience of 2 or 5 years or no requirement?

I will apply for NSW. Is there any minimum experience requirement for NSW for accountants?

Thanks for the guideline


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear Friends, Can you guide me please. I have post qualification experience of 1.9 years as an accountant. I know that i cannot claim points on DIBP. My Question is that i am going to apply 190 visa. Is there any requirement of the state for the experience? They require minimum experience of 2 or 5 years or no requirement? I will apply for NSW. Is there any minimum experience requirement for NSW for accountants? Thanks for the guideline


NSW does not have any.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> NSW does not have any.


Thanks Andrey


----------



## scindia (May 19, 2013)

With God Grace , I received Grant letter today. Started the process in april'13 and finally happy ending in Jan'16..see my signature.

So friends , patience is the key to success . All of you here are wonderful people , some of you v.v.v. supportive and all of you whom are still waiting would be surely getting Grant letters in coming time. so wait calmly.

thx



.. 
__________________


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> NSW does not have any.


Hy Andrey,

I need your help.

I did PTE Academic for assessment. Now i have to do PTE general for immigration or PTE academic will work here also. Thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

PTE Academic works for Immigration.





Sulemanhaider said:


> Hy Andrey,
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> I did PTE Academic for assessment. Now i have to do PTE general for immigration or PTE academic will work here also. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Hy Andrey, I need your help. I did PTE Academic for assessment. Now i have to do PTE general for immigration or PTE academic will work here also. Thanks


Bro pte academic is good) its the only one valid actually i think for AU


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

First of all thanks to andreyx108b, your words came true. From 9th Jan 2016 till now is nearly two weeks and it really happens. I just got my visa granted. Thanks to you and also everyone here. Really appreciate that you guys are here to motivate and help each other. Hope you guys will get the grant as soon as possible.


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello all...I have applied on 22nd sept ...and since the date of case officer allocation i.e. 7th nov the status is "assessment in progress".
Called them several times and also sent an email to follow up ..bt no response...Not sure what to do now as are seeing people applied later are receiving their grants...
Any suggestions why there is a delay.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ToShac said:


> First of all thanks to andreyx108b, your words came true. From 9th Jan 2016 till now is nearly two weeks and it really happens. I just got my visa granted. Thanks to you and also everyone here. Really appreciate that you guys are here to motivate and help each other. Hope you guys will get the grant as soon as possible.


Congrats buddy!))) wish you luck with the move


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

In my view - you are almost through and should hear something soon may be before Jan end (if you are lucky).


Kindly share your detailed timeline.





godsglory said:


> Hello all...I have applied on 22nd sept ...and since the date of case officer allocation i.e. 7th nov the status is "assessment in progress".
> Called them several times and also sent an email to follow up ..bt no response...Not sure what to do now as are seeing people applied later are receiving their grants...
> Any suggestions why there is a delay.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Vetassess positive -29th april'15
Pte cleared-overall 78 pts.-7th june '15
Eoi applied - 1st july 75 pts
State invite received - 25th aug'15
pcc - 31st aug and medicals 6th sep'15
Visa lodged -22nd sept'15 including form 80 and all other documents
CO assigned - 7th nov'15


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

godsglory said:


> Vetassess positive -29th april'15
> Pte cleared-overall 78 pts.-7th june '15
> Eoi applied - 1st july 75 pts
> State invite received - 25th aug'15
> ...



I am in same boat. I applied on 19th Sept. end Oct was CO contact. Still no news on the visa grant. hopefully we will hear something before end of Jan. 2016. I understand from my agent that still lot of Sept applicants are waiting for their visas. so let us keep fingers crossed. It seems that the pending applications are still a lot.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. I just got my NSW state nomination yestreday. 
I would like to know what all documents do i need to keep ready before i apply for visa. 
Should i have the PCC and medicals done before i apply for visa?
Thank you.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Hi All, I am new to this forum. I just got my NSW state nomination yestreday. I would like to know what all documents do i need to keep ready before i apply for visa. Should i have the PCC and medicals done before i apply for visa? Thank you.


If you want direct grant then go ahead and get these ready.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> If you want direct grant then go ahead and get these ready.


Thank you for your input. 
I will be the first applicant and my partner will be the second applicant. 
What are the mandatory documents to be submitted?


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Any more grants for sep applicants today??


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Refer this: *Document Checklist | PCC - MEDICALS and IED into Australia | FORM 80*




indausitis said:


> Thank you for your input.
> I will be the first applicant and my partner will be the second applicant.
> What are the mandatory documents to be submitted?


----------



## ToShac (Jan 7, 2016)

indausitis said:


> Thank you for your input.
> I will be the first applicant and my partner will be the second applicant.
> What are the mandatory documents to be submitted?


if you are already invited to lodge go ahead and do it. From there you are able to know what to upload. 
Both IELTS
Both PCC
Both medical check up
Marriage cert
Both passport
Your employment evidence
Your skill assessment


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*No action today!*


Today is Australia Day, so DIBP is on public holiday.






godsglory said:


> Any more grants for sep applicants today??


----------



## gany930 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi All,
I had got a positive assessment from ACS for ANZSCO=261313 on 08-DEC-14, Taken IELTS on 14th JAN-15 with L/W/R/S as 8.5/7/7.5/7.5 and submitted EOI on 22-FEB-15 with 55 points. Later, I got state nomination from Adelaide on 18-AUG-15, lodged visa application on 16-SEP-15 and submitted medicals on 02-OCT-15. CO was allocated on 29-Oct-15 and requested for PCC and form 8- which were submitted on 05-NOV-15. Since then my application status is being shown as "Assessment in progress". When I called DIBP some days back, the lady on other side told that I should wait for few more weeks as my background verification is in progress.
Just wanted to know how long this BGV process can take and if there is a way I can expedite this processing.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gany930 said:


> Hi All, I had got a positive assessment from ACS for ANZSCO=261313 on 08-DEC-14, Taken IELTS on 14th JAN-15 with L/W/R/S as 8.5/7/7.5/7.5 and submitted EOI on 22-FEB-15 with 55 points. Later, I got state nomination from Adelaide on 18-AUG-15, lodged visa application on 16-SEP-15 and submitted medicals on 02-OCT-15. CO was allocated on 29-Oct-15 and requested for PCC and form 8- which were submitted on 05-NOV-15. Since then my application status is being shown as "Assessment in progress". When I called DIBP some days back, the lady on other side told that I should wait for few more weeks as my background verification is in progress. Just wanted to know how long this BGV process can take and if there is a way I can expedite this processing. Thanks in advance for your suggestions


I have heard that sone external checks take 6-12 months.

Most if the cases otherwise processed within 90-120 days.


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> If you want direct grant then go ahead and get these ready.


Hi Andrey,

I dont think i can go for the medicals without a HAP id right?
And HAP id, i will get only when i lodge the visa right?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Hi Andrey, I dont think i can go for the medicals without a HAP id right? And HAP id, i will get only when i lodge the visa right?


You can generate HAPid via me health declaration (google it) and then you can go for medicals.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi all,
I applied for visa 190 for SA (Nominated occupation Maintenance Planner 312911).
Is there anyone in the fourm who have applied for the same???


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You can generate HAPid via me health declaration (google it) and then you can go for medicals.


Ohh is it, let me check. Thank you


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

indausitis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I just got my NSW state nomination yestreday.
> I would like to know what all documents do i need to keep ready before i apply for visa.
> ...


Refer this: Document Checklist | PCC - MEDICALS and IED into Australia | FORM 80


----------



## indausitis (Oct 29, 2015)

indausitis said:


> Ohh is it, let me check. Thank you


Hi Andrey,

I created my account in immiAccount and i have entered all the details and i have a TRN number. How do i get the HAP id? or is the TRN number enough for me to do the medicals?


----------



## harryb729 (Nov 2, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Hi all,
> I applied for visa 190 for SA (Nominated occupation Maintenance Planner 312911).
> Is there anyone in the fourm who have applied for the same???


Dear NonPri, 

Hi ,I have also appled for visa 190 class for MAINTENANCE PLANNER. for South Australia...


----------



## Happy006 (Aug 18, 2015)

scindia said:


> With God Grace , I received Grant letter today. Started the process in april'13 and finally happy ending in Jan'16..see my signature.
> 
> So friends , patience is the key to success . All of you here are wonderful people , some of you v.v.v. supportive and all of you whom are still waiting would be surely getting Grant letters in coming time. so wait calmly.
> 
> ...


Congrats scindia!!!
I am also waiting for a grant nd i am also from amritsar. I hv applied as a transport company manager in December. Wanted to ask u a few questions . Did u claim points for work experience nd did they do any verification at ur work place or made any telephonic calls to u or ur employer.

Thx


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

godsglory said:


> Hello all...I have applied on 22nd sept ...and since the date of case officer allocation i.e. 7th nov the status is "assessment in progress".
> Called them several times and also sent an email to follow up ..bt no response...Not sure what to do now as are seeing people applied later are receiving their grants...
> Any suggestions why there is a delay.
> 
> Thanks


have you tried calling DIPB office. I am also sept applicant still waiting for the grant. my agent keeps on telling me that it will come anytime soon.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

harryb729 said:


> Dear NonPri,
> 
> Hi ,I have also appled for visa 190 class for MAINTENANCE PLANNER. for South Australia...


HI Harry,
Please mention your timeline..


----------



## gany930 (Jan 26, 2016)

gmt300 said:


> have you tried calling DIPB office. I am also sept applicant still waiting for the grant. my agent keeps on telling me that it will come anytime soon.


Even I lodged my visa application on 16-Sep, submitted docs requested by CO no 05-Nov Still grant is awaited, just had a word with consultant and got typical reply that it can come any time now.

Had one query, I had called DIBP on 15-Jan, is it fine if I call them again this week?


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

gany930 said:


> Even I lodged my visa application on 16-Sep, submitted docs requested by CO no 05-Nov Still grant is awaited, just had a word with consultant and got typical reply that it can come any time now.
> 
> Had one query, I had called DIBP on 15-Jan, is it fine if I call them again this week?


i discussed with my agent about calling. they have suggested that better not call now, since it is known that they have backlogs to clear and are working on it. typically they are delayed by 5 to 6 weeks right now due to christmas holidays and anual leaves etc. Let us wait till mid of feb and then decide.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gmt300 said:


> i discussed with my agent about calling. they have suggested that better not call now, since it is known that they have backlogs to clear and are working on it. typically they are delayed by 5 to 6 weeks right now due to christmas holidays and anual leaves etc. Let us wait till mid of feb and then decide.


I think your agent is overall right.


----------



## gany930 (Jan 26, 2016)

gmt300 said:


> i discussed with my agent about calling. they have suggested that better not call now, since it is known that they have backlogs to clear and are working on it. typically they are delayed by 5 to 6 weeks right now due to christmas holidays and anual leaves etc. Let us wait till mid of feb and then decide.


Thanks for your suggestion, I would wait for a couple of weeks more. Anyways, my consultant has dropped an email to enquire about the status that has not been responded yet.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Hy,

For 489 Family Sponsor Visa, Occupation must be on State occupation list. Same like 190??


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello All,

Some people are talking about Direct Visa Grant. Can anyone shed some light on this ?

Regards,
Raj


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

When an applicant Uploads/Front loads ALL documents and receives Grant without CO contact/communication (without a request for further documents or information) this is termed as Direct Grant.


Most of the times Direct Grants are faster. 




Rajnath27 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Some people are talking about Direct Visa Grant. Can anyone shed some light on this ?
> 
> ...


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> When an applicant Uploads/Front loads ALL documents and receives Grant without CO contact/communication (without a request for further documents or information) this is termed as Direct Grant.
> 
> 
> Most of the times Direct Grants are faster.


Dear Jeeten,

It seems you got grant !! I may have missed your update as I didn't visit expatforum last few days !! Congratulation dear ... you helped people a lot and got your prize as well.

When are planning to move?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you *bossshakil* !


I'm thinking of travelling in April/May to Melbourne, as I have lived there earlier.

But now mind says Sydney and heart says Melbourne.



bossshakil said:


> Dear Jeeten,
> 
> It seems you got grant !! I may have missed your update as I didn't visit expatforum last few days !! Congratulation dear ... you helped people a lot and got your prize as well.
> 
> When are planning to move?


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

gmt300 said:


> have you tried calling DIPB office. I am also sept applicant still waiting for the grant. my agent keeps on telling me that it will come anytime soon.


Called them 3-4 times already and always received that same answer...also my agent sent them a follow up email but no response....i guess waiting is the only solution now...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

It seems like those who call DIBP a lot before 90 days limit is up, eventually wait longer.,

I think what would really expedite grant process is stoping forum members to share DIBP phone number... )))))))


----------



## rock2007 (May 28, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> It seems like those who call DIBP a lot before 90 days limit is up, eventually wait longer.,
> 
> I think what would really expedite grant process is stoping forum members to share DIBP phone number... )))))))[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

DIBP contacted one of the forums and explained: that:


> Today we have spoke to an official at DIBP who as asked us to please remind members to stop calling the processing centre number that has been published on the forum.
> They have been receiving calls non stop and it is causing delays in processing because the officers are constantly on the phone to applicants.


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi everyone, can someone tell what documents did you or your agent submitted for your spouse when apply for 190 visa ?

I submitted for my spouse , our marriage certificate, her passport copy, english language certificate and her police certificate. 

IS THERE ANY OTHER DOCUMENTS should I need to submit? Thanks


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

Navision said:


> Hi everyone, can someone tell what documents did you or your agent submitted for your spouse when apply for 190 visa ?
> 
> I submitted for my spouse , our marriage certificate, her passport copy, english language certificate and her police certificate.
> 
> IS THERE ANY OTHER DOCUMENTS should I need to submit? Thanks


I did attach passport photo , her bank statement , her work experience certificate and her qualifications as well though I don't think they are required if you are not claiming points for her. Might make sense to add her birth certificate or another form of id with dob


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, my concern was, should I need to put any docs for proof of relationship like pictures, etc.


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

Navision said:


> Thanks for your reply, my concern was, should I need to put any docs for proof of relationship like pictures, etc.


Just marriage certificate is enough.


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

mrlubba said:


> Just marriage certificate is enough.


Got the grant today. Called up DIBP to enquire about my case since last co contact was 27th Oct. They said they were expecting a state clearance certificate but the co had only asked for FBI clearance . clarified with the officer who opened up my case and she escalated the case as there had been a misunderstanding on their side. Got the grant within an hour.

All the best guys.


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

mrlubba said:


> Got the grant today. Called up DIBP to enquire about my case since last co contact was 27th Oct. They said they were expecting a state clearance certificate but the co had only asked for FBI clearance . clarified with the officer who opened up my case and she escalated the case as there had been a misunderstanding on their side. Got the grant within an hour.
> 
> All the best guys.


Hearty Congratulations!!! All the best for the future!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## sandipgp (Jul 7, 2015)

mrlubba said:


> Got the grant today. Called up DIBP to enquire about my case since last co contact was 27th Oct. They said they were expecting a state clearance certificate but the co had only asked for FBI clearance . clarified with the officer who opened up my case and she escalated the case as there had been a misunderstanding on their side. Got the grant within an hour.
> 
> All the best guys.


Congratulations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mrlubba said:


> I did attach passport photo , her bank statement , her work experience certificate and her qualifications as well though I don't think they are required if you are not claiming points for her. Might make sense to add her birth certificate or another form of id with dob


 If one is not claiming points for her those docs are completely irrelevant.

Birth certificate, cv, marriage certificate, proof of english, degree i think are enough.


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

gaus said:


> Hearty Congratulations!!! All the best for the future!
> 
> Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


thanq!


----------



## mrlubba (Jul 31, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> If one is not claiming points for her those docs are completely irrelevant.
> 
> Birth certificate, cv, marriage certificate, proof of english, degree i think are enough.


Yeah would agree with Andrey. Uploaded then because I figured it wouldn't hurt my case to show a bit of oz experience for my wife but agree that they are not required


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mrlubba said:


> Yeah would agree with Andrey. Uploaded then because I figured it wouldn't hurt my case to show a bit of oz experience for my wife but agree that they are not required


They wont hurt, the only thing, when i was lodging - it will take time for a co to go through them, so after talking to agent who handled my case, i decided to limit docs to only required ones.


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Seems that Feb is further slow for receiving grants....


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Dear Forum members,
Is there Any grants today ????


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Dear Forum members, Is there Any grants today ????


Few on a tracker


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Few on a tracker


Sounds good..


----------



## godsglory (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi Jeeten & andrexy
I have received a call from Australian Embassy at New Delhi....they asked details about my job profile ,designation nd bt roles and resp at workplace....n at the end the lady mentioned that she will share that with the CO...any idea about the timeframe after this verification...and is it usual to receive such verification calls...


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

godsglory said:


> Hi Jeeten & andrexy
> I have received a call from Australian Embassy at New Delhi....they asked details about my job profile ,designation nd bt roles and resp at workplace....n at the end the lady mentioned that she will share that with the CO...any idea about the timeframe after this verification...and is it usual to receive such verification calls...


this is infact goods news since the file has moved from one table to another


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

It's been 5 months now applied on 13th Sept n still waiting. ...


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

Navision said:


> It's been 5 months now applied on 13th Sept n still waiting. ...


same in my case. I applied on 15th Sept. have you tried calling DIPB ??.


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

gmt300 said:


> Navision said:
> 
> 
> > It's been 5 months now applied on 13th Sept n still waiting. ...
> ...


Yes , I rang them but same answer that you have to wait.


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

Any news September people?


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Any grants come thru?


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi everyone,
By the grace of God received our grants this morning. 

Wishing everyone who is still waiting speedy grants. I know how frustrating the wait can be.

Applied on 12 th Sept


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

amyv said:


> Hi everyone,
> By the grace of God received our grants this morning.
> 
> Wishing everyone who is still waiting speedy grants. I know how frustrating the wait can be.
> ...


Congratulations! All the best

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi, I applied on same date. Did the asked you any documents?


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

@Navision, had front loaded all our documents. Got 2 CO's allocated. We called DIBP last Friday and that was the first time they took our passport details unlike previous calls. Then this Monday, Tuesday and Wed verification calls happened including with my boss, Was asked to provide last 3 months pay slips. And after 2 days got the grant this morning.


----------



## gmt300 (Nov 20, 2015)

amyv said:


> @Navision, had front loaded all our documents. Got 2 CO's allocated. We called DIBP last Friday and that was the first time they took our passport details unlike previous calls. Then this Monday, Tuesday and Wed verification calls happened including with my boss, Was asked to provide last 3 months pay slips. And after 2 days got the grant this morning.


looks like sept backlog cases are being solved now. this is good news since i am sept applicant.


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

After a long wait I have got golden Email today. Thanks all for your help. I applied on 12 Sept.


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats to all who have received their Grants.

I believe Sept backlog cases are in progress now, i applied on 23rd Sept still waiting for the grant.

Three questions i have for all those who received the Grants.

1. What is the status in immigration account after you received the grant.
2. What is the subject of the approval email that had been received.
3. I have claimed points for me and for my spouse, will verification happen to both of us or only for the Primary applicant.

thanks
Canchi


----------



## amyv (Nov 12, 2014)

Navision said:


> After a long wait I have got golden Email today. Thanks all for your help. I applied on 12 Sept.


Congrats. Glad to know your wait is over. Which state sponsored you?


----------



## Navision (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks Amy, NSW has sponsored me.


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

Dear All,

I hope if i can find someone on the same situation.

The CO requested more evidence for my current employment in Australia. I am doing my doctoral research and VIC state consider doing research as employment experience as long as i am pain for. and i have already uploaded the reference letter from my supervisor and payslip. So what i can provide the CO as more proof for employment. BTW, i am recently give casual teaching in the same university, would be helpful ??!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All

Allah has rewarded me on Friday and I am very very happy to inform you all the i have received *GRANT MAIL* today at 2:58 a.m. IST.

I lodged at 23rd September 2015, all 3 CO's contacted and no employer verification happened. I have claimed 70 points including my spouse (5 points).
Jobcode: 223311
IED: 22-01-2017

Thank you all once again for helping me.

_Canchi_


----------



## MimoMKF (Jan 9, 2016)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi All
> 
> Allah has rewarded me on Friday and I am very very happy to inform you all the i have received *GRANT MAIL* today at 2:58 a.m. IST.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
You mean that they did not ask for employment verification???
they ask for details for other things.


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Reason for delay,, I have applied for 190 NSW


----------



## abhishek vyas (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi guys i have submitted my eoi in sep for nsw 55+5 for system analyst. Any idea when can i get invitation. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhishek vyas said:


> Hi guys i have submitted my eoi in sep for nsw 55+5 for system analyst. Any idea when can i get invitation. Thanks


55+5 hard to say... Many are waiting


----------



## abhishek vyas (Mar 4, 2016)

Any idea till when the last cut off date for 55+5


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

abhishek vyas said:


> Any idea till when the last cut off date for 55+5



There is no cut off as is for sc190


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dear Forum members,
Please clear my doubt regarding job verification:-
I have observed , Only for sub class 189 and 489 job verifications is conducting by DIBP.
May be I wrong but not able to find any one time lines of subclass 190 member who got the job verification...
please if any member of 190 subclass who got their grant can clear my concern.....

thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Dear Forum members, Please clear my doubt regarding job verification:- I have observed , Only for sub class 189 and 489 job verifications is conducting by DIBP. May be I wrong but not able to find any one time lines of subclass 190 member who got the job verification... please if any member of 190 subclass who got their grant can clear my concern..... thanks


No, job verification can he conducted for all skilled visas where points for work experience were claimed.


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> No, job verification can he conducted for all skilled visas where points for work experience were claimed.


Ya, that I feel too andrey 
I don't know , how more I have to wait...


----------



## 1400ashi (Jun 8, 2015)

abhishek vyas said:


> Hi guys i have submitted my eoi in sep for nsw 55+5 for system analyst. Any idea when can i get invitation. Thanks


see my timeline in signature, didn't receive a response from NSW and then we decided for Victoria and received the invitation in a month.


----------



## abhishek vyas (Mar 4, 2016)

How can i apply for victoria it requires 7band each


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

September application are checking?


----------



## Mohan Karthik (Jan 21, 2013)

*Have you received your grant yet ?*



rdmca11 said:


> September 190 Visa applicants , lets track the statuses of the applications here
> 
> PTE : 14th July 2015
> ACS Result: Positive outcome 4th August 2015
> ...


Have you received your grant yet ?


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Any grants for remaining applicants of SEP., OCT. NOV. DEC. 2015 ?
Please update your status in this forum......


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

NONPRI said:


> Any grants for remaining applicants of SEP., OCT. NOV. DEC. 2015 ?
> Please update your status in this forum......


Still waiting


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I got my PR earlier this morning after almost 3 months from the date of lodgement. I know there are people who have been waiting much, much longer. 
I wish everyone the best and hope everything works out quickly.

Regards,
Juan


----------



## Laxmikanth513 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi jS22
Congratulations,,, for which state you applied , and what is your occupation? . I have applied for NSW on 08-sep-2015 still waiting ,,, now 6 months completed


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Laxmikanth513 said:


> Hi jS22
> Congratulations,,, for which state you applied , and what is your occupation? . I have applied for NSW on 08-sep-2015 still waiting ,,, now 6 months completed


Thanks! 

I applied for Victoria as a life scientist (234599 nec).


----------



## gaus (Sep 9, 2015)

js22 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my PR earlier this morning after almost 3 months from the date of lodgement. I know there are people who have been waiting much, much longer.
> I wish everyone the best and hope everything works out quickly.
> ...


Congrats!

Sent from my smartphone, Please excuse fat finger fumbles


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks!

I just thought I'd fill everyone in on something with the aim of shedding some light on the whole visa process. I'd called DIBP on Tuesday (8th of March) to inquire about the status of my case. The lady on the line told me that my file had been assigned to an officer on the 7th of March. This is after I'd received the notification asking for additional documents back in January. So, my best guesstimate is that once you're contacted by the DIBP and are asked for additional documents, your case then goes into a waitlist till it is assigned to another officer (who might be from a different team than the one who asked for extra stuff in the first place). But considering it was picked up by a case officer on Monday, it only took 4 days after that to have the visa granted. I doubt being onshore makes much of a difference as I've been in Australia for a long time (post secondary schooling) and all of my tertiary education and work has been here. Still took 87 days. Go figure.

Hope this helps all those who are desperately waiting to hear some good news.

Cheers
J


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Ja22

Congrats for visa grant

Could you please let me know on what day of January the CO contacted you.

I was contacted on 14 January So I can guess easily that when my application will be finalised.



Thanks


----------



## Mahesh16389 (Jun 18, 2014)

congrats buddy...


----------



## js22 (Jan 29, 2016)

bsbharaj1977 said:


> Hi Ja22
> 
> Congrats for visa grant
> 
> ...


Hey bsbharaj1977,

I was asked for extra paperwork on the 12th of Jan and I submitted everything on the 18th. I have a feeling that all the December cases are being resolved steadily now. 

Cheers
J


----------



## bsbharaj1977 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Js22

CO also requested for some paper work from me in 14 of Jan I attached the requested docs on 8 of February 

I am estimating they will finalise my application by Friday 11/3 or by Monday 14/3 if I m right

Thanks


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

Dear Members,
Its been more then 4 months and still waiting for my grant :-(
I have applied thru an agent, I want to know that could I mail to DIBP using my mail Id to enquire the status of my application ? As at DIBP the registered communication email address is of my agent.
Also, if yes, please share the email address to which I have to enquire.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NONPRI said:


> Dear Members, Its been more then 4 months and still waiting for my grant :-( I have applied thru an agent, I want to know that could I mail to DIBP using my mail Id to enquire the status of my application ? As at DIBP the registered communication email address is of my agent. Also, if yes, please share the email address to which I have to enquire.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...mmandments-being-forum-member-unofficial.html


2- Flooding the forum with the same question in all possible threads will not get you a faster response, actually, it will piss people off


----------



## NONPRI (Jan 27, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...mmandments-being-forum-member-unofficial.html
> 
> 
> 2- Flooding the forum with the same question in all possible threads will not get you a faster response, actually, it will piss people off


ohh sorry..will not happen again.


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No, job verification can he conducted for all skilled visas where points for work experience were claimed.


,

Dear,

In view of my signature what you say, when would be next contact or grant?


----------



## Sal76 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have lodged my application on 17 Nov15 CO assigned on 11 DEC15 medical and PCC submitted in Jan16 still waiting for grant


----------



## Amit1986 (May 16, 2016)

Hi All,

I had submitted my application in India but am currently in UK. How can I call DIBP to enquire about the status of application.Please help me as im waiting since 5 months.

Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) - SA
ACS Done : 20 August 2015
Invitation to Apply: 14 Oct 2015
Date of Visa Application: 29 October 2015
VISA GRANT : Waiting


----------



## codongdem (Apr 11, 2017)

Happy006 said:


> Congrats scindia!!!
> I am also waiting for a grant nd i am also from amritsar. I hv applied as a transport company manager in December. Wanted to ask u a few questions . Did u claim points for work experience nd did they do any verification at ur work place or made any telephonic calls to u or ur employer.
> 
> Thx


Sorry for jumping in, but I have the same question, could you share please @scindia. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Amit1986 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had submitted my application in India but am currently in UK. How can I call DIBP to enquire about the status of application.Please help me as im waiting since 5 months.
> 
> ...


There is a severe delay in processing of application 
No use calling them up

You have to wait patiently at least upto an year

Cheers


----------

